# Good beginner scotch?



## Brian.Evans

After reading the mid tier scotch post, I wondered of anyone could point me towards a nice sipping whisky? Of course when I was younger I shot whisky, but I've a family now and am a bit older and would like a nice drink for the end of the day, a sitting on the porch type of drink. I like smooth, but I'm assuming it will be hard to find below a certain price point. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnF

Abelour 10 year for a single malt. Buffalo Trace for an American Bourbon. Rittenhouse Rye for a rye whiskey. Famous Grouse for a blended whiskey. 

All are reasonably priced and solid.


----------



## Brian.Evans

Thanks John. I may call my local etoh supplier and check availability.

Eta: They have 12 year Abelour and Buffalo Trace. I may try Buffalo Trace tonight.


----------



## KiwiWomble

HUGE difference between Bourbon and Scotch, if you find the bourbon too sweet or smooth i would try Johnnie Walker black (not red), its a blend but easily avaliable scottish Whisty


----------



## RockfordBP

I'd recommend an Auchentoshan Three Wood. I did a small review on it here fwiw, great dram for someone just getting into it. 
singlemalt.com.au • View topic - Auchentoshan Triple Wood


----------



## gagnello

If by whiskey you mean bourbon, then I would look no further than Maker's Mark. Gentlemen's Jack is also very good in the 30-40 dollar range. If you're talking scotch, then Johnny Walker Black is a great blended whiskey and I would say Macallen 10 yr for a single malt. These are in the 30-50 dollar range.


----------



## IamtheToph

Big fan of Woodford Reserve for a bourbon. As for scotch, my dad picked me up a bottle of 12 year Cardhu. It's a sweeter, pretty mild scotch, with a great, warm finish. Not too bad on the wallet, for a scotch that is.


----------



## Brian.Evans

RockfordBP said:


> I'd recommend an Auchentoshan Three Wood. I did a small review on it here fwiw, great dram for someone just getting into it.
> singlemalt.com.au • View topic - Auchentoshan Triple Wood


I bought a bottle of this. Holy cow!!! Wonderful! So smooth. Dangerously so.


----------



## MrTom

Jura 10 year old is a great bottle for me and was my first taste of what I consider to be 'proper' whisky - a little smoky and sweet - very smooth... I saw Johnny Walker black being named up there - certainly good!! Although I find it a bit rougher than the Jura. If you like black, look to trying the green, well worth the visit.


----------



## AirWatch

Brian.Evans said:


> ...Any suggestions?


Temperance.


----------



## Kayakman

How about J&B!OOPs that`s for druken old men...


----------



## dilly_56

Glenlivet 12.

Low cost, mellow flavor. A good gateway scotch.


----------



## unsub073

In the $50 range, I would try the Balvenie Caribbean Cask 14 yr.


----------



## scottjc

If you can find it, Acnoc is a great beginners whisky.

It's light and smooth and VERY reasonably priced.


----------



## Sean779

Brian.Evans said:


> After reading the mid tier scotch post, I wondered of anyone could point me towards a nice sipping whisky? Of course when I was younger I shot whisky, but I've a family now and am a bit older and would like a nice drink for the end of the day, a sitting on the porch type of drink. I like smooth, but I'm assuming it will be hard to find below a certain price point.
> 
> Any suggestions?


One of the best and bridges the gap between bourbon and scotch is a good and not pricey Irish Whiskey like Old Bushmill's. You can venture off from there.


----------



## Hirsty

Being a professional booze maker and Scottish, I can highly recommend Highland Park and Edradour - both awesome drinks no matter your level of whisky experience.


----------



## Hijak

Talking about a "proper" whisky...I enjoy Ardbeg 10 year old scotch...very nice! Bottled on the Isle of Islay in Argyll on the coast of Scotland. This is an excellent sipping whisky but has too high a proof to drink neat. Recommend a little water or on the rocks. Very nice at the end of the day!


----------



## pipeyeti

highland park is good and another that I like that is cheapish is the dalmore and a little more pricey is the dalmore cigar malt (Many scotch snobs will turn their nose up at it)


----------



## wicked

Glenlivet 12yr or Macallan 12yr


----------



## Walesy

Macallan is one I would recommend to be honest, one of my favourites. 
Others such as Jura and Glenmorangie is not to be ignored either. Glenmorangie is a nice easy one to drink and enjoy I find, a friend of mine calls it the breakfast whisky. 

No ice or water...room temp only!


----------



## Boone

Macallan 12 or Dalmore 12 if you like a sweeter, sherried whisky. 

The Balvenie Double Wood 12 is a nice, balanced single malt scotch. Not smokey or too sweet. 

Those can be had for around $40 for 750ml. 

Johnnie Walker Black or Chivas 12 are good scotch blends that you can get for about $30. I've found I can go this route when I've realized I'm spending too much on single malts. 

Trust your own tastebuds over price or reputation. Enjoy the process of trying a little bit of everything.


----------



## ~tc~

If you can find it, Stranahan's Colorado Whiskey is my favorite "entry level".


----------



## JohnBrai

I like blended Scotch whiskey so for entry level my vote goes for Johnnie Black or Chivas Regal. For Bourbon Makers Mark is really nice.


----------



## arusso826

Bourbon:
Woodford Reserve
Blantons
Bookers
Willett
My Favorite: Parker's Heritage


Scotch:
Glenlivet 12
Glenmorangie 10
Ardbeg 10/Caol Ila 12/Laphroig 10/Talisker 10 (all a smoky salty experience but not for the faint of heart)
Johnnie Walker Black
My Favorite: Ardbeg Uigedail

Other:
Yamazaki 12 (Japan)
Yamazaki Hakushu (Japan)


----------



## Howard Kenton

MrTom said:


> Jura 10 year old is a great bottle for me and was my first taste of what I consider to be 'proper' whisky - a little smoky and sweet - very smooth


Another vote for Jura 10 year old (aka Origin). Also good is Jura Superstition.


----------



## jimh6

sheep dip


----------



## mikeyt_53

Well the OP did post his query for "whisky" so from "The Grammarist": The difference between *whiskey *and *whisky *is simple but important: _Whisky _usually denotes Scotch whisky and Scotch-inspired beverages, and _whiskey_ denotes the Irish and American beverages. The word itself (both spellings) is of Celtic origin, and modern whisky/whiskey distillation practices originated in Ireland and Scotland. Using _whiskey _to refer to Scotch whisky can get you in big trouble in Scotland.

Whisky: Highland Park 18yr, Balvenie Doublewood 12yr and The Dalmore 12yr are all personal favourites.


----------



## Walesy

Howard Yeend said:


> Another vote for Jura 10 year old (aka Origin). Also good is Jura Superstition.


Jura is a peronal favourite of mine also when in the mood for it, very peaty though I find.


----------



## GatorMike

Far be it from me to agree with a Tennessee fan, but Boone is right on Macallan. The 12 is superb, the 18 is out of this world. I reserve my 18 for National Championships and such.


----------



## ~tc~

mikeyt_53 said:


> Well the OP did post his query for "whisky" so from "The Grammarist": The difference between *whiskey *and *whisky *is simple but important: _Whisky _usually denotes Scotch whisky and Scotch-inspired beverages, and _whiskey_ denotes the Irish and American beverages. The word itself (both spellings) is of Celtic origin, and modern whisky/whiskey distillation practices originated in Ireland and Scotland. Using _whiskey _to refer to Scotch whisky can get you in big trouble in Scotland.
> 
> Whisky: Highland Park 18yr, Balvenie Doublewood 12yr and The Dalmore 12yr are all personal favourites.


If the country has an "e" in it (IrEland, AmErica) then it's whiskEy

If it does not (Scotland, Canada) then it is whisky


----------



## Boone

GatorMike said:


> Far be it from me to agree with a Tennessee fan, but Boone is right on Macallan. The 12 is superb, the 18 is out of this world. I reserve my 18 for National Championships and such.


In that case you'll be enjoying your Macallan 18 many years before I will ever even come close. In 2013 the Vols will be fielding the worst team they've had in 25 years. I'm stocking up on single malt to dull the pain for the next few seasons.


----------



## GatorMike

Boone said:


> In that case you'll be enjoying your Macallan 18 many years before I will ever even come close. In 2013 the Vols will be fielding the worst team they've had in 25 years. I'm stocking up on single malt to dull the pain for the next few seasons.


Well don't count yourself out yet. Florida's team last year was ridiculously lucky. It can happen. Think T Martin...


----------



## Neso

The Dalmore 18-Year-Old Whiskey, just awesome !



Brian.Evans said:


> After reading the mid tier scotch post, I wondered of anyone could point me towards a nice sipping whisky? Of course when I was younger I shot whisky, but I've a family now and am a bit older and would like a nice drink for the end of the day, a sitting on the porch type of drink. I like smooth, but I'm assuming it will be hard to find below a certain price point.
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## PanzerOrange

for a beginner, I would highly recommend Glenfiddich 15. you can get it in every good liquor store, it is extremely very pleasant to drink and a HUGE improvement over the basic Glenfiddich 12 for just a fraction of the price.


----------



## Frederic Deshaies

I agree Aberlour 10 years, not too expensive and It's a really good start.
Enjoy!



JohnF said:


> Abelour 10 year for a single malt. Buffalo Trace for an American Bourbon. Rittenhouse Rye for a rye whiskey. Famous Grouse for a blended whiskey.
> 
> All are reasonably priced and solid.


----------



## Tony A.H

I've always liked the Johnnie Walker (Green or Gold) and Macallan. but lately been into The Glenlivet 12 or 15 Year Old.. Very Nice and Less Expensive ( in the $ 50 range).


----------



## PanzerOrange

Tony A.H said:


> I've always liked the Johnnie Walker (Green or Gold) and Macallan.


I've always viewed Johnnie Walker Green Label as the best JW for the money. the marginal improvements of higher grades do not warrant their cost.

but then again, it is merely a blended of Talisker and a couple of other scotches, so you might as well get yourself a bottle of Talisker and be merry .


----------



## johnr41a

Macallan 12 yr is my go to drink after a long day at the office. Neat.


----------



## Tony A.H

PanzerOrange said:


> I've always viewed Johnnie Walker Green Label as the best JW for the money. the marginal improvements of higher grades do not warrant their cost.
> .


that might be True. especially for The Blue Label. which cost 3 times as much as the Green.


----------



## PanzerOrange

Tony A.H said:


> that might be True. especially for The Blue Label. which cost 3 times as much as the Green.


Don't get me wrong, Blue Label is very nice. just not the x3 nice vs Green Label. hard to pay x3 the price for like ~10% improvement.
this is where the marketing department kicks in Panerai-style .


----------



## dave81

I've always enjoyed Johnny walker gold label , its very smooth


----------



## cbomb

Laphroiag!


----------



## PanzerOrange

cbomb said:


> Laphroiag!


... is everything but a beginner's scotch. To any person with undeveloped taste palette Laphroiag would taste like rotten medicine.


----------



## sydwalker

Macallan 12 year single malt is easy on the palate which makes a good beginner scotch .Johnnie walker Gold label and below is a little harsh and too spicy for my liking , just my 2 cents worth


----------



## GatorMike

cbomb said:


> Laphroiag!


No.

I'm an experienced Scotch drinker and I don't touch that. I've never had a spirit I would spit out, except that. And you can taste it for day's...


----------



## WnS




----------



## Eddie Mac

Brian,
Since your title specified Scotch I'd recommend Highland Park 12 year. It's a good 'bang for the buck' single malt that costs about $40. There were many very good Scotches mentioned but most cost more (some considerably). If you are open to Bourbon (my favorite) I'd recommend Buffalo Trace or Knob Creek. Those are my daily 'work horses' of my home bar.


----------



## Amateur Hour

Try not to get too hung up on the single malt vs blend debate. Once you refine your palate, you can venture into that territory. Try to find something moderately priced taking note of the flavors that you enjoy. My intro scotches would be as follows;

Glenmorangie 10 yr
Macallan 12 year
Johnnie walker black label
Glenlivet 12 year

Try those and again pay particular attention to the flavor notes and pick out the ones you enjoy. That should get you started on your journey. 

Good luck!


----------



## 9573

I usually go for Macallan 10. Not the top of the line, but for some reason, it just hits the spot.


----------



## BMWlover

Johnny Walker Black for me. I enjoy the woody and smokey taste. Here is the I view JW scotches. Red- Crap (no offense intended, Black (my favorite) - Strong woody and smokey taste, Green - Strong after bite with a hint of caramel, Gold- Smooth and light, and Blue- has complex notes with light woody and smokey hints as well as other spicy notes. Very pricey. Remember price does not mean a better scotch. I made that mistake with cigars again and again over the last 6 years. It always boils down to your personal preference. The best way to find good scotches is to go to a well stocked supplier and try different bottles when ever you feel like. Cheers.


----------



## Sean779

I wouldn't try scotch years after tasting it. Thought it tasted nasty. Then I was introduced to single malt scotch, and started singing a different tune. I go for the highland single malt scotch. The only blended scotch I've tried doesn't have a disagreeable taste is Dewars.


----------



## Kittysafe

This might be sacrilege or something, but I find scotch to be a bit too peety, so I cut it with club soda and then a crazy bottle of Lagavulin tastes fantastic.


----------



## TokyoLunch

Late to the parade here, but as I'm relatively new I'll chime in....

Scotch starter.... I guess assuming you aren't new to spirits.... good starters tend to be sweeter. Most highlands are there. Glenmorangie does a bunch that are port wood/sherry wood finish, those are good. Macallan are quite tasty in general, though a bit more expensive. I quite like the Glenlivet, 18 is very good.

To get into the 'peaty' style, a nice transition one is Tobermory from the Isle of Mull. A nice hint of peat but not overpowering. Really finding it to be a good daily drinker if that's your thing. I'm not a massive peaty fan, myself, but Tobermory is quite nice.

Personal favorite at the moment is the Balvenie 21yr Port Wood finish. It's just damn good.

Bourbons and whiskeys are another thing.... if struggling with the 'character' of scotch, a good blend will be a good entry point. They generally are pretty smooth. I tend to drink it neat (straight).... though a single ice cube is nice to bring the temperature down. Pair with strawberries for dessert.


----------



## Brian.Evans

Wow, I really let this thread go. 

I've been working my way through a bottle of Auchentoshan Three Wood. I love the smooth easy drinking nature of it. I did skip over it for a bourbon yesterday, but I felt guilty. 

I now have a shopping list.


----------



## GatorMike

Tried an interesting single malt a few weeks ago, called Grangestone. It's a 12 year old, and very good, albeit a little light for my taste. Ridiculously good price at $25 though at Total Wine and Spirits.


----------



## fisherman_nl

cbomb said:


> Laphroiag!


Indeed a very nice one, the 10 years is my favourite. But not many people like the taste of Islay whiskies. The smokey taste and jodium smell is not loved by everyone. Either you love or hate it. If you want to know if you like Islay whiskies, you better first try something like a Bowmore 12.


----------



## Nakmuay

mikeyt_53 said:


> Well the OP did post his query for "whisky" so from "The Grammarist": The difference between *whiskey *and *whisky *is simple but important: _Whisky _usually denotes Scotch whisky and Scotch-inspired beverages, and _whiskey_ denotes the Irish and American beverages. The word itself (both spellings) is of Celtic origin, and modern whisky/whiskey distillation practices originated in Ireland and Scotland. Using _whiskey _to refer to Scotch whisky can get you in big trouble in Scotland.
> 
> Whisky: Highland Park 18yr, Balvenie Doublewood 12yr and The Dalmore 12yr are all personal favourites.


Good choice on the Balvenie doublewood, which is a great whisky - but despite the reviews I never got on with the Highland Park 18 just didn't find it that complex, I much prefer the Macallan 18 which is amazing (albeit more expensive).

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Nakmuay

For beginner scotch you might try one of the blended whiskies, but I don't think you can go wrong with the Macallan 12 (it's sherried unlike the 15 which is more oaky) or the Balvenie Doublewood. Personally I love both Speyside & Islay malts, but the latter peaty malts may be not be best to start with.




Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Nakmuay

TokyoLunch said:


> Late to the parade here, but as I'm relatively new I'll chime in....
> 
> Scotch starter.... I guess assuming you aren't new to spirits.... good starters tend to be sweeter. Most highlands are there. Glenmorangie does a bunch that are port wood/sherry wood finish, those are good. Macallan are quite tasty in general, though a bit more expensive. I quite like the Glenlivet, 18 is very good.
> 
> To get into the 'peaty' style, a nice transition one is Tobermory from the Isle of Mull. A nice hint of peat but not overpowering. Really finding it to be a good daily drinker if that's your thing. I'm not a massive peaty fan, myself, but Tobermory is quite nice.
> 
> Personal favorite at the moment is the Balvenie 21yr Port Wood finish. It's just damn good.
> 
> Bourbons and whiskeys are another thing.... if struggling with the 'character' of scotch, a good blend will be a good entry point. They generally are pretty smooth. I tend to drink it neat (straight).... though a single ice cube is nice to bring the temperature down. Pair with strawberries for dessert.


+10 on the 21yo Portwood, it's a fantastic scotch (& the last bottle I got was cask strength)! The only thing that edges it for me is the Macallan 18 (well 25 is desert island but I've only ever tried it once)

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kittysafe

If you're new to scotch, try diluting it with a little club soda, it really tames a peaty scotch for the uninitiated.


----------



## Orsoni

I know next to nuthin about single malt, but I saw this chart posted on another forum:


----------



## Mark in TCI

Have you tried Glengoyne ? It is the only unpeated highland single malt, delicate flavor and not as fierce as many. Another personal favourite is Glen Rothes, This is probably a little easier to get hold of. Regards


----------



## kevingrr

Balvenie 12 year doublewood scotch is very palatable and affordable for most new scotch drinkers. It is also easy to find.

For Bourbon Maker's Mark & Woodford Reserve both make excellent sipping whiskeys. I will allow people to use mixers with my Maker's, not with the Woodford. (If you buy it you can do what YOU want with it.)

-Kevin


----------



## Shane94116

Cragganmore or dalewhinnie 15


----------



## Longjean

cbomb said:


> Laphroiag!


Aye right!
(Yes correct -This unique Scottish phrase of two affirmatives denotes a negative)

As to whisky, the important words on a whisky label are Scotland and single.
Blend: J&B (never seen elderly soaks drinking this since it is quite expensive for a blend here.
Single malt: Aberlour and Jura for an introduction or for an easy drinking Islay malt try Bunnahabhain.
Add water to bring out the flavours , especially if cask strength, never ice.


----------



## Brian Hatton

Dewars 12yo if you can find it, Johnny Walker tastes like methylated spirits in comparison.



Sean779 said:


> I wouldn't try scotch years after tasting it. Thought it tasted nasty. Then I was introduced to single malt scotch, and started singing a different tune. I go for the highland single malt scotch. The only blended scotch I've tried doesn't have a disagreeable taste is Dewars.


----------



## tony20009

Lagavulin 16. The floral after aroma/taste that lingers in one's mouth is both subtle yet unmistakable, and unlike anything I've found in any other whiskey.


----------



## MyBreitling

Signet-Glenmorangie, Laphroaig 10, The Glenrothes


----------



## platinumEX

MyBreitling said:


> Signet-Glenmorangie, Laphroaig 10, The Glenrothes


Glenmorangie Signet is rich and delicious, but pricey. Found it for $160 online but $200 locally. Bought my brother-in-law a bottle for his birthday. I think of it as a desert scotch because of the richness and sweetness, with a spicy finish.

I consider myself a beginner scotch drinker (maybe 6 months drinking scotch) and I would strongly recommend Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or. Definitely my favorite affordable scotch so far, ~$60. Enjoyed some just this evening. Second would be Glenmorangie Original (10 year), ~$40.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

cbomb said:


> Laphroiag!


As a beginner Scotch? That's like giving someone a triple hopped IPA for their first beer. After a glass of Laphroiag I feel like I need to pick the peat out of my teeth.

Chivas is a very easy drinking Scotch, Johnny Black too. I know on topics like this everyone wants to recommend either your favorite or an off the beaten path brand to show your knowledge, but Laphroiag is not an easy drinking Scotch.


----------



## GatorMike

Mike_Dowling said:


> As a beginner Scotch? That's like giving someone a triple hopped IPA for their first beer. After a glass of Laphroiag I feel like I need to pick the peat out of my teeth.
> 
> Chivas is a very easy drinking Scotch, Johnny Black too. I know on topics like this everyone wants to recommend either your favorite or an off the beaten path brand to show your knowledge, but Laphroiag is not an easy drinking Scotch.


Agreed! Laphroiag is not a pleasant taste.

Sent from a tiny little keyboard with big fingers, while holding a glass of pretty good scotch. 
Please forgive any typos...


----------



## Kittysafe

I'd start with Auchentoshan Three Wood, or tame a Lagavulin with some Club Soda.


----------



## Cmdr.Lee

Because you will embark on a journey, Here is a "map" you can use to isolate certain tastes and qualities you may prefer. This is for single malts mainly, Blends are a whole other experience...

*The Lowlands
*The Lowlands region lies south of an imaginary line drawn from the Clyde estuary to the Tay estuary. It can claim only three working distilleries. Whiskies from the Lowlands tend to be soft and light in character. They often display very malty, grassy characteristics and subtle delicate aromas. Examples include Glenkinchie, Blandoch and Auchentoshan.
*The Highlands*
Moving north of the imaginary line takes us in to the Highland region. The region includes most of the rest of Scotland, with the exception of the Island of Islay and Campbeltown, and thus its malts vary greatly in character. Generalisations about the Highland region are less valid, as its whiskies will range from dry to sweet and some even have a touch of smoke and peat. Examples include Glenmorangie, Blair Athol and Talisker.
*Speyside*
Technically Speyside lies within the Highland region. It is home to approximately half of Scotland's malt whisky distilleries. This small area of land located to the north west of Aberdeen produces mellow, sweet, and particularly fruity malt whiskies. Examples include Glenfiddich, Glenlivet and Macallan.
*Islay*
Located in the Inner Hebrides, the small Island of Islay is often called 'Whisky Island' given its concentration of eight distilleries. The island produces very distinct malts, generally heavily peated and smoky in taste. Examples include Bowmore, Ardbeg and Laphroaig.
*Campbeltown*
The town of Campbeltown was once home to more than 30 distilleries. Today it is home to just three: Springbank, Glen Gyle and Glen Scotia. Whiskies from the town tend to have a little peat and salt to them, and are generally medium to full bodied. Examples included Springbank and Glen Scotia.


----------



## GatorMike

Cmdr.Lee said:


> Because you will embark on a journey, Here is a "map" you can use to isolate certain tastes and qualities you may prefer. This is for single malts mainly, Blends are a whole other experience...
> 
> *The Lowlands
> *The Lowlands region lies south of an imaginary line drawn from the Clyde estuary to the Tay estuary. It can claim only three working distilleries. Whiskies from the Lowlands tend to be soft and light in character. They often display very malty, grassy characteristics and subtle delicate aromas. Examples include Glenkinchie, Blandoch and Auchentoshan.
> *The Highlands*
> Moving north of the imaginary line takes us in to the Highland region. The region includes most of the rest of Scotland, with the exception of the Island of Islay and Campbeltown, and thus its malts vary greatly in character. Generalisations about the Highland region are less valid, as its whiskies will range from dry to sweet and some even have a touch of smoke and peat. Examples include Glenmorangie, Blair Athol and Talisker.
> *Speyside*
> Technically Speyside lies within the Highland region. It is home to approximately half of Scotland's malt whisky distilleries. This small area of land located to the north west of Aberdeen produces mellow, sweet, and particularly fruity malt whiskies. Examples include Glenfiddich, Glenlivet and Macallan.
> *Islay*
> Located in the Inner Hebrides, the small Island of Islay is often called 'Whisky Island' given its concentration of eight distilleries. The island produces very distinct malts, generally heavily peated and smoky in taste. Examples include Bowmore, Ardbeg and Laphroaig.
> *Campbeltown*
> The town of Campbeltown was once home to more than 30 distilleries. Today it is home to just three: Springbank, Glen Gyle and Glen Scotia. Whiskies from the town tend to have a little peat and salt to them, and are generally medium to full bodied. Examples included Springbank and Glen Scotia.


Very nice! Where did you quote this from? I would enjoy reading more...

Sent from a tiny little keyboard with big fingers, while holding a glass of pretty good scotch. 
Please forgive any typos...


----------



## Cmdr.Lee

GatorMike said:


> Very nice! Where did you quote this from? I would enjoy reading more...
> 
> Sent from a tiny little keyboard with big fingers, while holding a glass of pretty good scotch.
> Please forgive any typos...


Here you go: The five single malt scotch whisky whiskey regions explained. scotland wisky higlands speyside campbeltown islay lowlands


----------



## temchik

My choice would be (and still is a lot of the time) Glenfiddich 12 or 15 - reasonable price and smooth taste. If you find yourself craving a bit more taste you can try Oban and venture into the smokey town. That, of course if we are talking about single malts. Blended - JW Black Label is a great beginner whiskey


----------



## incontrol

A very good, easy drinking single malt scotch made, I believe in the lowlands region, is Glenkinchie. It is very smooth. It is at the other end of the spectrum from the peaty scotches discussed above. I finished a bottle of this during the summer.


----------



## MusicPDX

Very good for the price:

Scotch: Glenlivet 12 year and Costco Kirkland brand (yes, really!)
American Whiskey: McMenamin's Hogshead
Bourbon: Eagle Rare 10 year


----------



## Watchzone

I like the Glenmorangie ten year malt for a good everyday drink not too bad cost wise in the UK either


----------



## hanshananigan

Please help me understand the disdain for JW Red. I like many other higher priced whiskeys and whiskys as well, but prefer Red over Black. Maybe I just learned to associate JW Red with "Scotch."


----------



## temchik

hanshananigan said:


> Please help me understand the disdain for JW Red. I like many other higher priced whiskeys and whiskys as well, but prefer Red over Black. Maybe I just learned to associate JW Red with "Scotch."


There is no disdain, just different tastes. I find JW Red a decent mixing whiskey, but I don't like it neat/straight


----------



## hanshananigan

temchik said:


> There is no disdain, just different tastes. I find JW Red a decent mixing whiskey, but I don't like it neat/straight


That's a good distinction. I prefer Red with lots of ice and a twist. I would never deaden my buds like that with a good single malt or blend.


----------



## platinumEX

Another I just tried is Dalwhinnie 15 - super smooth and very mild.


----------



## JRBritish

MrTom said:


> Jura 10 year old is a great bottle for me and was my first taste of what I consider to be 'proper' whisky - a little smoky and sweet - very smooth... I saw Johnny Walker black being named up there - certainly good!! Although I find it a bit rougher than the Jura. If you like black, look to trying the green, well worth the visit.


I would second the Jura 10, great single malt, accessible to the beginner palate.


----------



## Mach 1

Drinking kills brain cells. Why on earth would anybody kill brain cells with anything less than the best single malt he could afford?


----------



## Skippy4000

Mach 1 said:


> Drinking kills brain cells. Why on earth would anybody kill brain cells with anything less than the best single malt he could afford?


That's not true. It damages the dendrites, but it does not kill the brain cells.


----------



## Mach 1

When the synapses stop shaking hands, does it matter?


----------



## Skippy4000

Mach 1 said:


> When the synapses stop shaking hands, does it matter?


Nahhh, just felt like being politically correct


----------



## Classik

Just buy a bunch of airplane bottles and find one you like  

Sent from my mobile. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## tony20009

gagnello said:


> If by whiskey you mean bourbon, then I would look no further than Maker's Mark. Gentlemen's Jack is also very good in the 30-40 dollar range. If you're talking scotch, then Johnny Walker Black is a great blended whiskey and I would say Macallen 10 yr for a single malt. These are in the 30-50 dollar range.


After Scotch whiskey, bourbon is my next favorite. Maker's Mark and Knob Creek are the ones I like. For Scotch, I keep Lagavulin 16, Caol Ila 18, Auchentoshan 18, Highland Park 15, and Oban 14 at home and Lavulin is my favorite. The Glenlivet 12 is what I prefer in places that don't offer one of the others.

I started "drinking" bourbon on my father's knee at some very tender age -- just the tiniest sip that would do no more than wet my lips -- and I just loved it. Loved the smell of Dad's cocktail too (bourbon and ginger). My parents also gave me small tastes of it as a sleep inducing agent. It worked. I did the same with my kids. My friends were appalled when I told them that many years ago. Neither my kids nor I have drinking or health issues, so I don't know what all the fuss was about.

I find Scotch to be quite different from bourbon and other spirits in that few no two taste quite alike and it's not hard to know when two glasses of Scotch aren't the same brand. I find it less easy to distinguish among boubon peers. I can tell mass market bourbons from small batch bourbons, but among the small batch varieties, many seem the same to me. Among the small batch varieties, some I can tell from others, some I can't.

Getting Started with Scotch Whiskey:
I wouldn't suggest any specific brand to a newcomer; I'd just say start tasting some different ones and go from there. Also, I'd suggest start by drinking it on the rocks first unless you are already good with neat bourbon. I recommend starting with commonly found (in typical bars and restaurants) single malts because I find they go down smoothly, but others suggest starting with blends. Whichever route you take to start, if you like the type you started with, stay on that track before crossing over to the other. Once begun, just explore.

I can't tell you what your taste buds will like, and if you are just starting out, you don't know either. You'll get a lot of folks who'll tell you this or that is really good or high quality or excellent or whatever. I know I did when I got started. After trying some 40+ different brands of the stuff, I've come to conclusion that anything someone tells you about one Scotch being better or worse than another is just bullsh*t. It's a drink. You either like the flavor or or you like the flavor of one better than another or you just don't like it. Period. That's the only thing that makes one better than the other.

Above, you mentioned "smooth." Smooth is a feeling I understand but it makes no sense to me as a flavor. I find pretty much all single malt Scotch to be "smooth," but that may well be because I sip them rather than drink them. For me, whiskey is about capturing a flavor in my mouth and not so much at all about drinking. As a result the tiny amount I take in with each sip always goes down "smooth." LOL. To give you a sense of perspective on what I mean, I'll generally pour three fingers worth of Scotch in an old fashioned glass having four or five ice cubes. It will last me for at about 1.5 to 2 hours, sometimes longer.

Whatever brands you like, the key thing is that, if you find single malt or uncommon blends to be your thing, you will need have at least three that you like: one of the two will be your absolute favorite, the other will be the one you can reasonably expect to find in most any bar and restaurant in your area. For the third, I'd suggest also finding some blended whiskey that you like so that there's something you can enjoy if you are, God forbid, stuck wanting a drink in some rural backwoods place that has only one single malt and it's one you really just don't like. For me, that's Dewer's.

Scotch can be quite pricey. Sooner or later you'll surely wonder whether you like one of the varieties that cost upwards of $250/bottle. If you want to try something like that, have at it. Curiosity killed the cat; satisfaction brought him back. If you do give something like that a shot, my advice is do so only after you've found some brand that you really, really do enjoy and that is less than $120/bottle. Naturally, everyone has different sensitivities to price, so take my advice as befits yours. I offer the advice as I do, however, because the last thing anyone needs is to find out that the only thing they like is super expensive. That's especially so with whiskey since little of it is inexpensive to begin with.

I happened to use the approach I am recommending, and yes, I gave a couple of $150+ bottles a try (back in the early and mid 1990s). I decided I liked Lagavulin better than those pricey bottles, and that was the last time I went exploring in the upper brackets. At the time, Lagavulin was about $50 and the ones I tried were Macallan 25, a Laphroaig and a Tomintoul. I liked the Laphroaig and Tomi, but absolutely did not like the Macallan. (I have yet to try a Macallan I like. I can endure them, but I'd rather not.) And thus I came to find for myself at least, that what Scotch I like will depend on which one it is. I've also tried various Lagavulins and found I don't care for them as much as I do the 16.

(I'm really glad I didn't like the Macallan 25. It was very expensive in the late '90s, but it's price has skyrocketed well beyond the rate of inflation. I'd let someone else buy that bottle and have a small taste if I were you. LOL. Maybe Macallan is the Rolex of whiskies? If memory serves, I paid something just shy of $200 for it back when I gave it shot.)

Now, go have a drink and a great weekend.

Why, sir, for my part I say the gentleman had drunk himself out of his five senses.
- The Bard, _The Merry Wives of Windsor_


----------



## tony20009

Mach 1 said:


> Drinking kills brain cells. Why on earth would anybody kill brain cells with anything less than the best single malt he could afford?


Because at the price of most of them, one may well not be of a mind to afford one.


----------



## movet22

tony20009 said:


> After Scotch whiskey, bourbon is my next favorite. Maker's Mark and Knob Creek are the ones I like. For Scotch, I keep Lagavulin 16, Caol Ila 18, Auchentoshan 18, Highland Park 15, and Oban 14 at home and Lavulin is my favorite. The Glenlivet 12 is what I prefer in places that don't offer one of the others.
> 
> I started "drinking" bourbon on my father's knee at some very tender age -- just the tiniest sip that would do no more than wet my lips -- and I just loved it. Loved the smell of Dad's cocktail too (bourbon and ginger). My parents also gave me small tastes of it as a sleep inducing agent. It worked. I did the same with my kids. My friends were appalled when I told them that many years ago. Neither my kids nor I have drinking or health issues, so I don't know what all the fuss was about.
> 
> I find Scotch to be quite different from bourbon and other spirits in that few no two taste quite alike and it's not hard to know when two glasses of Scotch aren't the same brand. I find it less easy to distinguish among boubon peers. I can tell mass market bourbons from small batch bourbons, but among the small batch varieties, many seem the same to me. Among the small batch varieties, some I can tell from others, some I can't.
> 
> Getting Started with Scotch Whiskey:
> I wouldn't suggest any specific brand to a newcomer; I'd just say start tasting some different ones and go from there. Also, I'd suggest start by drinking it on the rocks first unless you are already good with neat bourbon. I recommend starting with commonly found (in typical bars and restaurants) single malts because I find they go down smoothly, but others suggest starting with blends. Whichever route you take to start, if you like the type you started with, stay on that track before crossing over to the other. Once begun, just explore.
> 
> I can't tell you what your taste buds will like, and if you are just starting out, you don't know either. You'll get a lot of folks who'll tell you this or that is really good or high quality or excellent or whatever. I know I did when I got started. After trying some 40+ different brands of the stuff, I've come to conclusion that anything someone tells you about one Scotch being better or worse than another is just bullsh*t. It's a drink. You either like the flavor or or you like the flavor of one better than another or you just don't like it. Period. That's the only thing that makes one better than the other.
> 
> Above, you mentioned "smooth." Smooth is a feeling I understand but it makes no sense to me as a flavor. I find pretty much all single malt Scotch to be "smooth," but that may well be because I sip them rather than drink them. For me, whiskey is about capturing a flavor in my mouth and not so much at all about drinking. As a result the tiny amount I take in with each sip always goes down "smooth." LOL. To give you a sense of perspective on what I mean, I'll generally pour three fingers worth of Scotch in an old fashioned glass having four or five ice cubes. It will last me for at about 1.5 to 2 hours, sometimes longer.
> 
> Whatever brands you like, the key thing is that, if you find single malt or uncommon blends to be your thing, you will need have at least three that you like: one of the two will be your absolute favorite, the other will be the one you can reasonably expect to find in most any bar and restaurant in your area. For the third, I'd suggest also finding some blended whiskey that you like so that there's something you can enjoy if you are, God forbid, stuck wanting a drink in some rural backwoods place that has only one single malt and it's one you really just don't like. For me, that's Dewer's.
> 
> Scotch can be quite pricey. Sooner or later you'll surely wonder whether you like one of the varieties that cost upwards of $250/bottle. If you want to try something like that, have at it. Curiosity killed the cat; satisfaction brought him back. If you do give something like that a shot, my advice is do so only after you've found some brand that you really, really do enjoy and that is less than $120/bottle. Naturally, everyone has different sensitivities to price, so take my advice as befits yours. I offer the advice as I do, however, because the last thing anyone needs is to find out that the only thing they like is super expensive. That's especially so with whiskey since little of it is inexpensive to begin with.
> 
> I happened to use the approach I am recommending, and yes, I gave a couple of $150+ bottles a try (back in the early and mid 1990s). I decided I liked Lagavulin better than those pricey bottles, and that was the last time I went exploring in the upper brackets. At the time, Lagavulin was about $50 and the ones I tried were Macallan 25, a Laphroaig and a Tomintoul. I liked the Laphroaig and Tomi, but absolutely did not like the Macallan. (I have yet to try a Macallan I like. I can endure them, but I'd rather not.) And thus I came to find for myself at least, that what Scotch I like will depend on which one it is. I've also tried various Lagavulins and found I don't care for them as much as I do the 16.
> 
> (I'm really glad I didn't like the Macallan 25. It was very expensive in the late '90s, but it's price has skyrocketed well beyond the rate of inflation. I'd let someone else buy that bottle and have a small taste if I were you. LOL. Maybe Macallan is the Rolex of whiskies? If memory serves, I paid something just shy of $200 for it back when I gave it shot.)
> 
> Now, go have a drink and a great weekend.
> 
> Why, sir, for my part I say the gentleman had drunk himself out of his five senses.
> - The Bard, _The Merry Wives of Windsor_


Tony, I generally love your prose and this post is no exception. Well said and thanks for the read.

For the idea of a beginner Scotch: I am only now scratching the surface. I was a Bourbon drinker until that got too sweet, then I moved to Rye, and while I love a good biting drink that has teeth, Scotch has recently piqued my interest for its complexities. Glennfiddich 15 is currently my jam. Neat, hit with water or on a rock, this stuff is great. Every bit as good as the GF18, but 20-30 bones the cheaper. I recommend it with my highest regards.

Side note for the group of experienced Scotch drinkers- Johnnie Walker blue: what is the draw? Maybe I'm just not a JW guy (the black and red I find to be undrinkable) but the blue is about as 'meh' a liquor I have had, given its price point /hype.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tony20009

movet22 said:


> Tony, I generally love your prose and this post is no exception. Well said and thanks for the read.
> 
> For the idea of a beginner Scotch: I am only now scratching the surface. I was a Bourbon drinker until that got too sweet, then I moved to Rye, and while I love a good biting drink that has teeth, Scotch has recently piqued my interest for its complexities. *Glennfiddich 15* is currently my jam. Neat, hit with water or on a rock, this stuff is great. Every bit as good as the GF18, but 20-30 bones the cheaper. I recommend it with my highest regards.
> 
> Side note for the group of experienced Scotch drinkers- *Johnnie Walker blue: what is the draw?* Maybe I'm just not a JW guy (the black and red I find to be undrinkable) but the blue is about as 'meh' a liquor I have had, given its price point /hype.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


TY for the kinds words.

Red Text:
I've tried GlenF 15. You'll recall my advice re: if you get stuck in a bar with just one whiskey? GlenF 15 is the one single malt Scotch that a sleazy bar I went to in NYC, of all places had. I'd never tried it before that night, but took one sip and just could not stand it. I had to give it back; partly because I disliked it that much, but mostly because I'd asked for Glenlivet and the bartender had misunderstood me. The music was very loud, so I understand.

It was actually a kind of funny thing. The guy gave me my drink and I paid and tipped him. I took a sip and I guess I must have made a face for the bartender leaned in and asked if something was wrong. I told him, "this isn't The Glenlivet." He turned and retrieved the bottle and showed it to me. That was how I found out it was GlenF. I didn't know what it was, but I knew it wasn't what I'd asked for.

I know Glenfiddich is good Scotch; I just don't like the flavor at all. It's on par with Macallan in the mind of my taste buds. LOL. That sort of goes directly to what I mentioned above about one just having to try different ones. Of course I will still try any Scotch I haven't tried before and if served to me in someone's home by the host (as opposed to just a hired bartender), I'm polite enough to finish the first glass and just not accept a second, or I'll just decline the offer if it's something I know I don't care for and there's no other on offer.

There are plenty that while I wouldn't actively order them myself, I'm more than happy to have a glass or two of them, but there's little point to my drinking someone else's Scotch when I know darn well I just plain _don't_ like it. I'm not that way about beer. I'll just drink a bottle of beer to be social, like it or not. I just see a bottle of beer and a bottle of $100 Scotch as two different things.

Blue Text:
I wish I knew too. I don't care for that either. The short of it is that Johnny doesn't make any Scotch I care for, and I don't care what color a box it comes in.

You mentioned that you are somewhat new to Scotch, but it seems you are learning the one of the things that IMO makes Scotch drinkers different imbibers of other spirits: despite the overall similarity of the spirit, there are a few that one absolutely loves, there are lots that one is okay with, and there are a few that may as well be bottled river water for as much as we would deign to drink them. Another thing I have noticed about many Scotch drinkers is that they either want Scotch or no spirit at all, preferring wine or water instead, or maybe a soft drink of some sort. I'm like that. I will drink mixed drinks too, but not when what I want is whiskey.


Much drink may be said to be an equivocator with lechery. It makes him, and it mars him; it sets him on, and it takes him off; it persuades him, and disheartens him; makes him stand to and not stand to; in conclusion, equivocates him in a sleep, and, giving him the lie, leaves him
- The Bard, _Macbeth_​


----------



## twiceaday

Sean779 said:


> I wouldn't try scotch years after tasting it. Thought it tasted nasty. Then I was introduced to single malt scotch, and started singing a different tune. I go for the highland single malt scotch. The only blended scotch I've tried doesn't have a disagreeable taste is Dewars.


I'm with you on the Dewar's, and I'm also partial to Haig&Haig Pinch as far as blends are concerned.

I was at a Scotch tasting last winter and had some 26 year old Caol Ila. Almost painfully good. That single one ounce pour was the best thing I had all night, and we drank about a dozen different Scotches.


----------



## tony20009

Sean779 said:


> I wouldn't try scotch years after tasting it. Thought it tasted nasty. Then I was introduced to single malt scotch, and started singing a different tune. I go for the highland single malt scotch. The only blended scotch I've tried doesn't have a disagreeable taste is Dewars.


I too fine Dewar's drinkable.

I still haven't figured out why I don't mind a basic Dewar's, yet can't stand any of the other blends that I've tried. Of course, being a single malt type of guy, once I found one that was both common and palatable, I stopped looking for others. <wink>

Too much of anything is bad, but too much of good whiskey is barely enough.
- Mark Twain


----------



## Turkzee

To a begginer I'd say it would be advisable to avoid the Islay single malts since almost all of them have a "smokey" taste that woukd maybe be a bit difficult to deal with. I personally enjoy those from time to time especially Caol Ila. 

Highland Park is a nice starting point. Or The Macallan Sherrywood. 

Sent from the nex


----------



## hanshananigan

tony20009 said:


> I too fine Dewar's drinkable.
> 
> I still haven't figured out why I don't mind a basic Dewar's, yet can't stand any of the other blends that I've tried. Of course, being a single malt type of guy, once I found one that was both common and palatable, I stopped looking for others. <wink>
> 
> Too much of anything is bad, but too much of good whiskey is barely enough.
> - Mark Twain


Dewars seems more neutral to me than JW Red and some other blends I've tried. For that reason it might seem smoother than others (maybe it is), in the sense that smoothness might infer longer aging and a superior scotch.


----------



## tony20009

Turkzee said:


> *To a begginer I'd say it would be advisable to avoid the Islay single malts* since almost all of them have a "smokey" taste that woukd maybe be a bit difficult to deal with. I personally enjoy those from time to time especially Caol Ila.
> 
> Highland Park is a nice starting point. Or The Macallan Sherrywood.
> 
> Sent from the nex


Islay most certainly has a heavy peat flavor. But strangely enough, Lagavulin 16 was the second whiskey I ever tried. The Glenlivet 12 was the first.

If forced with a gun to my head to specify where to start with Scotch, I'd say start with something one can find in most any bar -- be it single malt or blend -- and I'd say start in a bar or restaurant rather than at a liquor store. If you start at a bar or restaurant, it'll just set you back the cost of one drink. Nobody wants bottles of booze they don't like sitting around the house, and it takes one heck of a good cook to cook with Scotch. (Bourbon is a far easier spirit in that sense.) Another reason to start your exploration with a meal is that if you don't like it, the food will help rid your palate of the taste. If you do like it, you'll begin to get a sense of how you prefer to drink it -- before, during or after food -- and with what kinds of foods, if any, you like it paired.

If you are going to start at a restaurant, any good steakhouse is a good choice. Order a Scotch on the rocks before your food arrives and have a sip. Try to make that first glass survive through the meal to dessert, sipping as you make your way through dinner. By the time you get to dessert, most of the ice should have melted, thus mellowing the flavor so it doesn't overpower the dessert. One dessert I especially love with my watered down Scotch is creme brulee the burnt sugar is a nice complement to Scotch. Chocolate, apple and peache desserts are good with Scotch too. As for citrus desserts orange-like things are likely fine, lemon could work too. I wouldn't be optimistic about lime, however, but taste buds vary, so I wouldn't swear you'll not care for the combo.

All the best.

After all, Christmastide is the time of year for warming brandies, for assertive burgundies and meaty Medoc wines, and for gladsome whiskies. And an Islay malt: well, this is the octave of St Andrew, and you will doubtless recall that he is not only the patron saint of Alba, of Scotland, but was also a fisherman. How better to toast my favorite apostle (he being all the things I personally am not, starting with humble and self-effacing) than with the sea-salty dram of an Islay whisky?
- Markham Shaw Pyle


----------



## twiceaday

tony20009 said:


> If you are going to start at a restaurant, any good steakhouse is a good choice. Order a Scotch on the rocks before your food arrives and have a sip. Try to make that first glass survive through the meal to dessert, sipping as you make your way through dinner. By the time you get to dessert, most of the ice should have melted, thus mellowing the flavor so it doesn't overpower the dessert. One dessert I especially love with my watered down Scotch is creme brulee the burnt sugar is a nice complement to Scotch. Chocolate, apple and peache desserts are good with Scotch too. As for citrus desserts orange-like things are likely fine, lemon could work too. I wouldn't be optimistic about lime, however, but taste buds vary, so I wouldn't swear you'll not care for the combo.


Not a bad strategy, but I would respectfully disagree with the rocks. I'd rather have the server bring a glass of water with no ice and dilute the whisky that way. I think ice would dull the taste, same concept as letting cheese reach room temperature before eating.

Your other suggestions are spot on, though, especially Scotch with dessert. Perfect. Much better than port or sherry, in my (quite possibly) alcoholic opinion.


----------



## Sean779

My favorite Scotch was the 15 yr. old Longmorn, a Highland whiskey, that had notes of fine Cognac among others. It cost about $50. Then Longmorn replaced it with a 16 yr. which was not nearly as good--for $100!

I wondered whether Scotch should be capitalized. Here's what the Chicago Manual of Style says after a question:

According to _CMOS_, 16th ed., 8.60, "Personal, national, or geographical names, and words derived from such names, are often lowercased when used with a _nonliteral_ meaning. For example, the cheese known as "gruyère" takes its name from a district in Switzerland but is not necessarily from there; "swiss cheese" (lowercase _s_) is a cheese that resembles Swiss emmentaler (which derives its name from the Emme River valley).

Among the examples included at 8.60 is "scotch whisky." But in your example, you are right to capitalize "Scotch" in "Scotch whisky" because you are opposing "Scotch" to "Irish.""

Not sure I understand why Scotch shouldn't always be capitalized since unlike gruyere Scotch only comes from Scotland. Am I wrong? Is scotch whiskey produced outside Scotland?


----------



## twiceaday

Sean779 said:


> Is scotch whiskey produced outside Scotland?


No. You can get peated whiskey from many different countries. Connemara from Ireland is especially nice. But if you want to call it "Scotch", it not only has to be made in Scotland, but it has to be produced according to certain laws.

ETA: The laws in question from Wikipedia.


Produced at a distillery in Scotland from water and malted barley (to which only whole grains of other cereals may be added) all of which have been:
Processed at that distillery into a mash
Converted at that distillery to a fermentable substrate only by endogenous enzyme systems
Fermented at that distillery only by adding yeast
Distilled at an alcoholic strength by volume of less than 94.8% (190 US proof)

Wholly matured in an excise warehouse in Scotland in oak casks of a capacity not exceeding 700 litres (185 US gal; 154 imp gal) for at least three years
Retaining the colour, aroma, and taste of the raw materials used in, and the method of, its production and maturation
Containing no added substances, other than water and plain (E150A) caramel colouring
Comprising a minimum alcoholic strength by volume of 40% (80 US proof)


----------



## tony20009

twiceaday said:


> Not a bad strategy, but I would *respectfully disagree with the rocks*. I'd rather have the server bring a glass of water with no ice and dilute the whisky that way. I think ice would dull the taste, same concept as letting cheese reach room temperature before eating.
> 
> Your other suggestions are spot on, though, especially Scotch with dessert. Perfect. Much better than port or sherry, in my (quite possibly) alcoholic opinion.


Your way works too. I haven't found one way better or worse than the other. I know others who do it your way. I know others who do it mine. I know others who drink it neat, and I do that at times too.

In a restaurant, your way works well enough. At a busy bar, it seems, well, a bit "dramatic" if you know what I mean. But then I take more effort in not having folks notice my watches too. So, _suum cuique_.

I'm glad I'm not the only person who likes Scotch with dessert. But desserts are something of an exception for me. If I start my meal with Scotch, I'll certainly have that the whole way through. If the meal is paired with wine(s), I'll have port with dessert or maybe any number of other things. Dessert is the one occasion where my liberal liking of liquor gets exercised. I might drink Armagnac, brandy (flavored or not depending on my mood and the food), a liqueur (some mixed, sometimes not), a mixed drink, champagne, or wine. About the only thing I won't do is start with Scotch and later switch to something else.

In my experience, the surest way to a hangover (or headache if not a full on hangover) is to mix Scotch and other alcohols. By the same token, back in the day when I would drink heavily, I could have up to about 12 of my "three finger" Scotch drinks in an evening and suffer nothing the next day. I wouldn't advise drinking that much, and the last time I had more than one Scotch drink in an evening was 2006.

He hath eaten me out of house and home; 
he hath put all my substance into that fat belly of his.
- The Bard, _Henry IV, Part 2

_


----------



## twiceaday

tony20009 said:


> Your way works too. I haven't found one way better or worse than the other. I know others who do it your way. I know others who do it mine. I know others who drink it neat, and I do that at times too.
> 
> In a restaurant, your way works well enough. At a busy bar, it seems, well, a bit "dramatic" if you know what I mean. But then I take more effort in not having folks notice my watches too. So, _suum cuique_.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only person who likes Scotch with dessert. But desserts are something of an exception for me. If I start my meal with Scotch, I'll certainly have that the whole way through. If the meal is paired with wine(s), I'll have port with dessert or maybe any number of other things. Dessert is the one occasion where my liberal liking of liquor gets exercised. I might drink Armagnac, brandy (flavored or not depending on my mood and the food), a liqueur (some mixed, sometimes not), a mixed drink, champagne, or wine. About the only thing I won't do is start with Scotch and later switch to something else.
> 
> In my experience, the surest way to a hangover (or headache if not a full on hangover) is to mix Scotch and other alcohols. By the same token, back in the day when I would drink heavily, I could have up to about 12 of my "three finger" Scotch drinks in an evening and suffer nothing the next day. I wouldn't advise drinking that much, and the last time I had more than one Scotch drink in an evening was 2006.
> 
> He hath eaten me out of house and home;
> he hath put all my substance into that fat belly of his.
> - The Bard, _Henry IV, Part 2
> 
> _


I got hooked on the 'water back' method of boozing when I was in Ireland. Many of the places I drank at would bring a small pitcher of water out with the whiskey, allowing me to cut my drink as desired. It was very nice. A splash of water is good for whisk(e)y, especially cask strength pours. It cuts the alcohol burn, for one thing, and also seems to make the flavors stand out from each other.

As far as mixing your boozes goes, just remember this:

_Beer before liquor
Never been sicker.
Liquor before beer
You're in the clear.

_


----------



## tony20009

twiceaday said:


> ...Many of the places I drank at [in Ireland] would bring a small pitcher of water out with the whiskey, allowing me to cut my drink as desired.
> 
> As far as mixing your boozes goes, just remember this:
> 
> _Beer before liquor
> Never been sicker.
> Liquor before beer
> You're in the clear.
> 
> _


Ireland and other places:
Yes, in Ireland, they will do that and it's quite customary. In a typical US bar, it'd be out of the ordinary.

It's funny how drinking customs vary around the world. In Shenzhen, you go to bars and you order a whole bottle of "something," and then waiters proceed to mix it with green tea and leave the bottle and the pitchers of liquor/green tea mix on the table. Periodically, they'll return to "tend pitcher," but mostly you are pouring for yourself. For the most part, the proportions of tea (mixer) to booze are much weaker than would find in the US.

The first time I had it it was bourbon and green tea. I was not really that much looking forward to drinking it, but to my great surprise, it was really tasty and very easy to enjoy. Then again, as with most everything culinary in China, they've had some 4000 years to figure out what tastes good.

Having eaten myriad things I would never before have thought to have appear on my table, much less consume, I can happily say I've only encountered on thing -- choudoufu -- that I didn't like. Unfortunately, that one thing is the single nastiest supposedly edible thing I've ever encountered.

Beer:
Beer is something else that when I drink it, it's the only alcohol I'll have that evening.

All the best.

I like beer. On occasion, I will even drink beer to celebrate a major event such as the fall of Communism or the fact that the refrigerator is still working.
- Dave Barry


----------



## Sean779

twiceaday said:


> Distilled at an alcoholic strength by volume of less than 94.8% (190 US proof)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comprising a minimum alcoholic strength by volume of 40% (80 US proof)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of latitude. Anyone tried 94.7% Scotch?
Click to expand...


----------



## twiceaday

Sean779 said:


> That's a lot of latitude. Anyone tried 94.7% Scotch?


No. There's probably some cask strength offerings out there that are 180 proof (90 percent) or higher, but I don't have any experience with them.

Wouldn't mind a wee dram, though.


----------



## Longjean

Jonnie Walker Red Label is the Rolex of the Scotch whisky world. It has been cleverly marketed for at least 50 years. The square shaped bottle made it instantly recognisable even in old b&w films. Product placement and a huge advertising budget have made it the world's best seller but as some of you have noted above not the best tasting. Indeed it is not widely available in Scottish bars or shops for the simple reason that we don't like it. 
It used to be given to the Jonnie Walker workers in the middle of the working day for free. This was banned many years ago for obvious reasons but few other local people drank it, indeed it used to be considered as one of the rougher blends after the second world war. The blends seen most often in bars around here are White & Mckay, Famous Grouse, & Bell's although my favourite blend is Black Bottle which is blended from all seven of the Islay malts plus grain whisky, in this respect it is unique.
As I have previously written a smooth malt, and Islay one, is Bunnahabhain.


----------



## MarcatGSB

Longjean said:


> Jonnie Walker Red Label is the Rolex of the Scotch whisky world. It has been cleverly marketed for at least 50 years. The square shaped bottle made it instantly recognisable even in old b&w films. Product placement and a huge advertising budget have made it the world's best seller but as some of you have noted above not the best tasting. Indeed it is not widely available in Scottish bars or shops for the simple reason that we don't like it.
> It used to be given to the Jonnie Walker workers in the middle of the working day for free. This was banned many years ago for obvious reasons but few other local people drank it, indeed it used to be considered as one of the rougher blends after the second world war. The blends seen most often in bars around here are White & Mckay, Famous Grouse, & Bell's although my favourite blend is Black Bottle which is blended from all seven of the Islay malts plus grain whisky, in this respect it is unique.
> As I have previously written a smooth malt, and Islay one, is Bunnahabhain.


Agree with this post. And they've been able to sell very ho-hum tasting Whiskey's in different colored bottles for much, much more than they are worth. Johnny Walker Blue is the biggest rip off out there in the whisk(e)y world.

Bunna 18 is one of my favorite whiskey's. Been sampling some Scott's Selection 8 year Old NCF Bunna lately and that has been wonderful. Without the add age in oak, and dilution to 43%, the Peat seems much more pronounced.


----------



## tony20009

Longjean said:


> J*onnie Walker Red Label *is the Rolex of the Scotch whisky world. It has been cleverly marketed for at least 50 years. The square shaped bottle made it instantly recognisable even in old b&w films. Product placement and a huge advertising budget have made it the world's best seller but as some of you have noted above not the best tasting. Indeed it is not widely available in Scottish bars or shops for the simple reason that we don't like it.
> It used to be given to the Jonnie Walker workers in the middle of the working day for free. This was banned many years ago for obvious reasons but few other local people drank it, indeed* it used to be considered as one of the rougher blends after the second world war*. The blends seen most often in bars around here are White & Mckay, Famous Grouse, & Bell's although my favourite blend is Black Bottle which is blended from all seven of the Islay malts plus grain whisky, in this respect it is unique.
> As I have previously written a smooth malt, and Islay one, is *Bunnahabhain*.


Red Text: 
IMO, it's just as rough now as it must have been then. If it's gotten smoother, I'll not be racing to get a vintage bottle. LOL. That said, for someone just starting to drink whiskey, it's probably as good a place as any to start.

I have to say were I Rolex, I'd be offended. Their watches are, IMO, better than JWR is Scotch. LOL (Note: not refuting the comparative point regarding both brands' rise as a result of keen marketing prowess.)

Blue Text: TY for mentioning. Do you have any experience with the 18 year Boony? It's priced quite like the whiskey I like (Lagavulin 16), and being an Islay, I'd consider giving it a go.

All the best.

There is no bad whiskey. There are only some whiskeys that aren't as good as others.
- Raymond Chandler


----------



## Mike_Dowling

Johnny Blue is a fantastic tasting whiskey. The price tag is absurd, but it tastes good no doubt. Johnny Black is decent tasting and perfect for a beginner Scotch. Red is for mixing, if someone drinks it neat they are a better man than I.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuovorecord

Mike_Dowling said:


> Johnny Blue is a fantastic tasting whiskey. The price tag is absurd, but it tastes good no doubt. Johnny Black is decent tasting and perfect for a beginner Scotch. Red is for mixing, if someone drinks it neat they are a better man than I.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


+1 JW Black is the sweet spot of their lineup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcatGSB

Mike_Dowling said:


> Johnny Blue is a fantastic tasting whiskey. The price tag is absurd, but it tastes good no doubt. Johnny Black is decent tasting and perfect for a beginner Scotch. Red is for mixing, if someone drinks it neat they are a better man than I.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


So to me, Blue doesn't taste great. It just tastes edgeless, with no backbone and completely too smooth. Personal opinion. I like my bourbons hot with some nice spice character, I like my scotch Peaty, or cask strength and completely abrasive.


----------



## MarcatGSB

tony20009 said:


> Red Text:
> IMO, it's just as rough now as it must have been then. If it's gotten smoother, I'll not be racing to get a vintage bottle. LOL. That said, for someone just starting to drink whiskey, it's probably as good a place as any to start.
> 
> I have to say were I Rolex, I'd be offended. Their watches are, IMO, better than JWR is Scotch. LOL (Note: not refuting the comparative point regarding both brands' rise as a result of keen marketing prowess.)
> 
> Blue Text: TY for mentioning. Do you have any experience with the 18 year Boony? It's priced quite like the whiskey I like (Lagavulin 16), and being an Islay, I'd consider giving it a go.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> There is no bad whiskey. There are only some whiskeys that aren't as good as others.
> - Raymond Chandler


Bunnahabhain is the only distillery on Islay that does not smoke their own malt with peat or buy peated malt from Port Ellen. But they do have a mild peat character due to the water source. Don't buy a bottle expecting Lagavulin 16 year, it won't happen. And Lagavulin is bottled at 46% as opposed to Bunna 18 that is 43%. Always appreciated that about Lagavulin, but can't stomach the price tag for that now. Since Laphroaig 18 year has come out, that has been my go to whisky in that age range. Non-chill filtered and bottled at 48%, thank you Mr. Henderson. It's affordable (at least in Michigan), it just completely replaced Laphroaig 15 three years ago, and took over it's price slot, under $70. Great bargain.

A great beginner whiskey is Black Bottle. It's a blend of all the Islay malts, and is fairly inexpensive. Throw in a splash of room temp water, and sip way.

Also as far as a cheap blend goes, instead of Johnny Walker Red or J&B, I typically will go for Ballantines Finest. Cheaper, and an overall better product, IMO.

Cheers!


----------



## tony20009

MarcatGSB said:


> *Bunnahabhain is the only distillery on Islay that does not smoke their own malt with peat or buy peated malt* from Port Ellen. But they do have a mild peat character due to the water source. *Don't buy a bottle expecting Lagavulin 16 year, it won't happen.* And Lagavulin is bottled at 46% as opposed to Bunna 18 that is 43%. Always appreciated that about Lagavulin, but can't stomach the price tag for that now. Since Laphroaig 18 year has come out, that has been my go to whisky in that age range. Non-chill filtered and bottled at 48%, thank you Mr. Henderson. It's affordable (at least in Michigan), it just completely replaced Laphroaig 15 three years ago, and took over it's price slot, under $70. Great bargain.
> 
> A great beginner whiskey is Black Bottle. It's a blend of all the Islay malts, and is fairly inexpensive. Throw in a splash of room temp water, and sip way.
> 
> Also as far as a cheap blend goes, instead of Johnny Walker Red or J&B, I typically will go for Ballantines Finest. Cheaper, and an overall better product, IMO.
> 
> Cheers!


TY. There's $100 I can keep in my pocket or spend on Lagavulin. LOL.

All the best.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

MarcatGSB said:


> So to me, Blue doesn't taste great. It just tastes edgeless, with no backbone and completely too smooth. Personal opinion. I like my bourbons hot with some nice spice character, I like my scotch Peaty, or cask strength and completely abrasive.


I like a Peaty Scotch like Laphroaig as much as the next guy, but I can appreciate a whiskey like Johnny Blue too. It's like enjoying a hoppy IPA but also enjoying an easy drinking lager. My tastes can vary on beer and Scotch, I don't feel the need to pigeon hole myself into only one flavor profile.


----------



## MarcatGSB

Mike_Dowling said:


> I like a Peaty Scotch like Laphroaig as much as the next guy, but I can appreciate a whiskey like Johnny Blue too. It's like enjoying a hoppy IPA but also enjoying an easy drinking lager. My tastes can vary on beer and Scotch, I don't feel the need to pigeon hole myself into only one flavor profile.


Nah, I'm absolutely with you. I like my double IPA's but also appreciate the subtle character of a nice dry Czech Pilz. 
The rough edges of an Islay malt is a taste that I've learned is what I seek. I'm not a fan of Speyside or Highland malts for the most part either. Macallan and Glenmorangie seem lifeless to me, even with some good age on them. I'd prefer a Coastal Highland like a Clynelish or even Old Pulteney at that point.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

MarcatGSB said:


> Bunnahabhain is the only distillery on Islay that does not smoke their own malt with peat or buy peated malt from Port Ellen. But they do have a mild peat character due to the water source. Don't buy a bottle expecting Lagavulin 16 year, it won't happen. And Lagavulin is bottled at 46% as opposed to Bunna 18 that is 43%. Always appreciated that about Lagavulin, but can't stomach the price tag for that now. Since Laphroaig 18 year has come out, that has been my go to whisky in that age range. Non-chill filtered and bottled at 48%, thank you Mr. Henderson. It's affordable (at least in Michigan), it just completely replaced Laphroaig 15 three years ago, and took over it's price slot, under $70. Great bargain.
> 
> A great beginner whiskey is Black Bottle. It's a blend of all the Islay malts, and is fairly inexpensive. Throw in a splash of room temp water, and sip way.
> 
> Also as far as a cheap blend goes, instead of Johnny Walker Red or J&B, I typically will go for Ballantines Finest. Cheaper, and an overall better product, IMO.
> 
> Cheers!


Man you know a lot about Scotch. You're a Scotch Idiot Savant!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcatGSB

Not a Scotch, but a Single Malt Welsch Whisky. 
This is a peated single malt, limited to 1,000 bottles. Taken from casks 51, 66, and 70. This is bottle 967. It's probably about 3 or 4 years ago, and I'm not picking up much oxidation...but should be drank this winter probably. They have drastically changed their packaging and curb appeal since I purchased this bottle, haven't had any of the recent batches. 
Cheers!


----------



## Cmdr.Lee

MarcatGSB said:


> A great beginner whiskey is Black Bottle. It's a blend of all the Islay malts, and is fairly inexpensive. Throw in a splash of room temp water, and sip way.
> 
> Agreed i still enjoy this blend to this day, Excellent dram...
> 
> Also as far as a cheap blend goes, instead of Johnny Walker Red or J&B, I typically will go for Ballantines Finest. Cheaper, and an overall better product, IMO.
> 
> Try Teachers highland cream if you want a nice peaty/smokey Islay blend...Has a heavy Ardmore influence!
> 
> Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JohnF

+1 on the Ballantine's for a blended whisky. Remember, this is a thread on a beginner whisky. It's been my experience that giving someone a Laphroig or even an Arlbeg as their first whisky usually leads them to not like whisky at all. Better a good blended, something not so overwhelming like an Aberlour or a good Highlands, leads them to appreciate the sheer complexities of our favorite libation...


----------



## MarcatGSB

JohnF said:


> +1 on the Ballantine's for a blended whisky. Remember, this is a thread on a beginner whisky. It's been my experience that giving someone a Laphroig or even an Arlbeg as their first whisky usually leads them to not like whisky at all. Better a good blended, something not so overwhelming like an Aberlour or a good Highlands, leads them to appreciate the sheer complexities of our favorite libation...


Thanks for the reminder, you are right...
Although I'm in the minority here, it took Laphroaig to really bring me over to the Scotch world. All the other "accessible" whisky's left me wanting more, and Laphroaig provided that to me. It wasn't until later that I started to appreciate the nuances of the Highland malts, etc.

If you're thinking about a beginner Single Malt, may I suggest:
Glenmorangie Original - Ten year old Highland Malt, with many different variations available. They have a line up for three 12 year old Whiskies that are aged in varying casks, which can give the beginner a bit of depth of understand as far as different finishing methods of a whisky.
Glenkinckie - 12 Year old Lowland Malt. Not that many Lowland distilleries around anymore. More of a grassy, almost Diesel fuel like aroma. Still very accessible.
Balblair - They don't actually list an age statement, but more of a vintage model. All the young ones are glorious IMO, and features bright notes of melon, honey, and tropical fruit. Really enjoy Balblairs.


----------



## tony20009

MarcatGSB said:


> Not a Scotch, but a Single Malt Welsch Whisky.
> This is a peated single malt, limited to 1,000 bottles. Taken from casks 51, 66, and 70. This is bottle 967. It's probably about 3 or 4 years ago, and I'm not picking up much oxidation...but should be drank this winter probably. They have drastically changed their packaging and curb appeal since I purchased this bottle, haven't had any of the recent batches.
> Cheers!


If I can someday get my hands on a bottle here in the State, I may try it. TY for suggesting it.

I guess we are well past "good beginner" Scotch...LOL. At least I hope so because not knowing a thing of what that bottle costs, I'll bet no beginner should stat with it. LOL.

All the best.


----------



## Turkzee

Penderyn is phenomenal;
too bad is is so hard to find where I live;
still once a year I travel to London via Terminal 5 Heathrow and I get myself a bottle; 

right now i am enjoying some Aberlour A'bunadh; it is aged in spanish oak oloroso sherry butts and non chill filtered and has a very smooth flavour, a bit sweeter and it feels lighter on the palate although its cask strength >60%

sent using digital smoke


----------



## Kittysafe

we are coming back from taiwan, and it's incredible how into whiskeys people are these days. a kind of scotch culture has developed over the last 10 years. my friend in HK visited for a scotch conference recently attended by Jim Murray the reigning scotch master. and prices are so much cheaper than HK, which adds 100% customs tax on everything coming in (I have a bottle of Lagavulin and a bottle of Laphroig in my suitase, which will hopefully get through.


----------



## tony20009

Kittysafe said:


> we are coming back from taiwan, and* it's incredible how into whiskeys people are these days.* a kind of scotch culture has developed over the last 10 years. my friend in HK visited for a scotch conference recently attended by Jim Murray the reigning scotch master. and prices are so much cheaper than HK, which adds 100% customs tax on everything coming in (I have a bottle of Lagavulin and a bottle of Laphroig in my suitase, which will hopefully get through.


I'm thrilled about the boost in popularity for dark spirits. The vodka craze bored me to death. Every time I went into an average bar, they'd have 15 kinds of vodka, all of which were pricey, and four kinds that were inexpensive, and I couldn't tell one from another in my Screwdriver, Greyhound, Cape Cod, or even in a vodka martini.

Sidebar:
That last, the vodka martini, being an abomination IMO as a martini should be made with gin. LOL If I want V&V and an olive in a martini glass, that's what I'll ask for. <winks> Of course, to this day it baffles me why anyone would deliberately want a drink served in a martini glass, even a martini, as it's not the easiest thing to carry without spilling it. I mean let's face it, a martini is a quintessential S&M ("sit and model") drink. (see below)

Yes, I know that as stemware, there's the "heat thing." And I know about the effect a cone shape has on keeping the two spirits combined, as well as the ability to allow the aroma to manifest itself. The thing is that vodka has no aroma, and the heat issue can be resolved using any stemware. If separation of the vermouth and vodka is an issue, well that's what a stir-stick (straw) is for.

Sit and Model with a martini:
Mother told my daughter that "back in the day," a lady knew whether her gentleman friend was a cad if he smelled of gin. A gentleman of class doesn't walk about with a martini for he won't risk spoiling a lady's evening by spilling a martini on her as he passes her in the crowd. Less refined men who stroll with their martini are just "cruising for trade" because none has alighted at their table and in their search are likely to take the spill rather than foul a lady. That's sporting of them, but they are still not the gentlemen a girl should bother with. Mother said the same basic concept is true of a lady sauntering with a martini. Better to "sit and model" and let a gentleman with a Scotch approach her.

I don't know how commonly that advice was offered to girls entering society. I drink Scotch so I don't care. <winks>

All the best.

Manners are a sensitive awareness of the feelings of others. If you have that awareness, you have good manners, no matter what fork you use.
- Emily Post


----------



## Turkzee

don' t know why, but i am not very attracted to cocktails; i enjoy a rusty nail from time to time and in the summers i like a metaxa tonic

otherwhise just a bit of water in my scotch is perfect

sent using digital smoke


----------



## Mike_Dowling

Turkzee said:


> don' t know why, but i am not very attracted to cocktails; i enjoy a rusty nail from time to time and in the summers i like a metaxa tonic
> 
> otherwhise just a bit of water in my scotch is perfect
> 
> sent using digital smoke


I'm with you, I'm not a cocktail guy at all, beer, wine, whiskey for me. I like my whiskey on the rocks and let the ice melt a bit and it's perfect for me. I haven't had vodka since my early 20's with chilled stoli-o shots with friends at a bar, I don't miss it.


----------



## Kittysafe

Recommend some whiskies that are not peaty... thanks! Price is no object.


----------



## Hirsty

Whisky doesn't really benefit from ice - a large amount of flavour & aroma is lost when the temperature is lowered. Around about 15ºC is optimum.

Similarly with beer it should never be "ice-cold" - Ales should be at 12ºC and Lagers/Pilsners 8ºC.


----------



## Okapi001

For a change why don't you try a nice aged rum, like 23 years Zacapa from Guatemala. Quite expensive, but excellent.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

Hirsty said:


> Whisky doesn't really benefit from ice - a large amount of flavour & aroma is lost when the temperature is lowered. Around about 15ºC is optimum.
> 
> Similarly with beer it should never be "ice-cold" - Ales should be at 12ºC and Lagers/Pilsners 8ºC.


So I've heard but I love my whiskey on the rocks and beer ice cold.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ~tc~

I like one ice cube. A little water to release the flavor and chill it just a touch. Easy enough to warm up with the palm of your hand.

I was in India (and same exact thing happened in China), and a coworker asked if I wanted a Scotch, and then proceeded to fill a tall glass with ice, pour a finger or two of scotch, then fill the rest with water - I couldn't stop the "what the hell are you doing" before offending them ...


----------



## tony20009

~tc~ said:


> I like one ice cube. A little water to release the flavor and chill it just a touch. Easy enough to warm up with the palm of your hand.
> 
> I was in India (and same exact thing happened in China), and a coworker asked if I wanted a Scotch, and then *proceeded to fill a tall glass with ice, pour a finger or two of scotch, then fill the rest with water *- I couldn't stop the "what the hell are you doing" before offending them ...


I can totally see that happening in China. More often with sweetened green tea than water, but still a very weak mix. You definitely want to tell them before they pour that you want it neat with a separate glass of ice. You can handle the rest on your own, which is most often what I do if it's a drink where I give a damn.

I haven't experienced the "hurt feeling" thing in public places, but at private events, it's definitely something that could happen although I'm familiar with it more related to food than drinks. For the rudeness with food reason, I'm very, very selective about whose private meal/event invitations I accept in the PRC. I know that most folks who are inviting me will "put on the dog" and I know they will have done so at fairly great personal expense. I really don't want to get caught having to eat something that altogether repulses me and I don't want to hurt their feelings either.

All the best.

The customs and practices of life in society sweep us along.
- Michel de Montaigne, _The Complete Essays_


----------



## ~tc~

I once had a coworker tell me "The worst thing that can happen to you in business travel is to be the guest of honor at a meal in China", and I have now confirmed that. It's really no different here - when we take someone for dinner, don't you order the more expensive steak, the nicer bottle of wine? Unfortunately, in China, that means something like Sea Cucumber.


----------



## tony20009

~tc~ said:


> I once had a coworker tell me "The worst thing that can happen to you in business travel is to be the guest of honor at a meal in China", and I have now confirmed that. It's really no different here - when we take someone for dinner, don't you order the more expensive steak, the nicer bottle of wine? Unfortunately, in China, that means something like Sea Cucumber.


I quite often see "bird's nest" being among the more pricey things on the menu. Fortunately, it's not difficult to eat. It's not all that exciting either. It tastes basically like tapioca. If you are unfamiliar with it, it's made essentially from sparrow spit. I guess different types are from different birds, but how different can bird spit taste?

All the best.

Ask not what you can do for your country. Ask what's for lunch.
- Orson Welles


----------



## Tony A.H

been enjoying this a lot lately.
and the price isn't bad at all.


----------



## superhero

Got into scotch several years ago and have tried quite a few. I'm like to drink on the cheap, so most of the scotches I try are < $50/bottle. I recommend a "beginner" to start with a Speyside scotch, which tends to be sweeter, less peaty, less iodine-y. If they choose to move on, there's some great, inexpensive scotches that are completely different, and IMO, more satisfying.

Speysides:
- Glenlivet 12 YO: $25. My "weekday" scotch.
- Arbelour 12 YO: $40 Syrupy. Very sweet, needs water or ice.
- Macallan 12 YO / Balvenie Double-Wood: $45 Very good beginner scotch. Sweet, a little dry, long tail.
- Dalmore 12 YO: $50. My favorite "regular" strength.
- Macallan 10 Cask Strength: $60. Not sure if it's still in production, but was my favorite. 60% ABV.

Highlands / Islays:
- Highland Park 12 YO: $45. A bit smokey. Smooth. Good intro to non-Speysides.
- Talisker 10 YO: $60. Terrific if you like smokey (but not peaty).
- Lagavulin 16 YO: $80. Another terrific scotch if you like smooth smoke.
- Laphroig 10 YO: $50. Smells like a rural 3rd world hospital. But surprisingly smooth, warm, and I crave it more than any other "cheap" scotch.


----------



## Brian Hatton

~tc~ said:


> I like one ice cube. A little water to release the flavor and chill it just a touch. Easy enough to warm up with the palm of your hand.
> 
> I was in India (and same exact thing happened in China), and a coworker asked if I wanted a Scotch, and then proceeded to fill a tall glass with ice, pour a finger or two of scotch, then fill the rest with water - I couldn't stop the "what the hell are you doing" before offending them ...


I was in the Philippines and went out for dinner with a liquor store owner and his family, he asked what I liked before we went, I said scotch and he grabbed a bottle.

When we reached the restaurant he filled my water glass with straight scotch, every time I'd make some headway on the glass his son would top it up.

Needless to say I don't remember much of that night.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## subrosa

I personally would start at the two ends of the spectrum; a peat monster and something a little more mellow. 

Laphroaig 10 year is a peat monster that really gives you that smokey maritime salt. It's not for everyone but it's at one end of a spectrum. 38-50 dollars per bottle. 
Macallan 12 or Glenlivet 12 are good easy drinkers that are more of the highlands mellow drinking whiskys. 25-50 dollars per bottle. 

From those you can start to shape your interests around a very very dangerous hobby. 

For bourbon...because why not? Things get a little more interesting and oddly enough cheaper. 

W. L. Weller special reserve: From Buffalo Trace, the same "wheated mash" that is used in Pappy Van Winkle and quite an interesting experience (It's basically young Pappy Van Winkle without the INSANE markup and collector/hipster types killing it). Most bourbons are not "wheated" and it makes it a bit more mellow than the rye that is typically used. ~20 dollars a bottle.
Woodford's Reserve: A true classic that is easy to come by and comes in one of the classiest bottles for the price. I could argue tasting "notes" but it's a true classic bourbon. ~30 dollars a bottle.


----------



## stbob




----------



## Pongster

Johnnie Walker Black on the rocks. Classic.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

I tend to do Glenfiddich 14 & 15.


----------



## Pongster

If single malt, my go to is Lagavulin 16. Ever since 2013 when i first got into this stuff. And felt my age.


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> Johnnie Walker Black on the rocks. Classic.


Jack Daniels on the rocks. Another classic. Especially by the pool.


----------



## FeloniousTesseract

I have been on a Rye whiskey tasting tour. When I ran the gamut of Scotches I stayed with Dimple until I had a Woodford Bourbon. Went on the bourbon tour for a year. I enjoyed the spice note in Woodford bourbon. Lo and behold that spice note came from the rye in the mash bill. Onward to Rye whiskey. Rye it is from here on out.

When I settled into a Scotch it was this:


----------



## CLP

Considering you guys have brought back a necro-topic from 8 years ago, I'm sure the OP has moved on to Lagavulin/Laphroaig/Ardbeg by now.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Pongster said:


> Jack Daniels on the rocks. Another classic. Especially by the pool.


Pro-tip: Evan Williams in the plastic bottle is the way to go by the pool


----------



## debussychopin

"Scotch on the rocks..as long as it is not a blend..of course. Glen livet, glen garry...any glen, would do"


----------



## Atebit

Once you go Laphroaig you never go back.


----------



## mak52580

Here are my "never had/tried whiskey before, complete novice" recommendations that I'd give to anyone just looking to get into it

Scotch: Monkey Shoulder, Johnny Walker Black, for a bit smokier version - Johnny Walker Double Black
Bourbon: Eagle Rare, Elijah Craig, Four Roses Single Batch, John J Bowman - Buffalo Trace not included since it's impossible to find at the moment


----------



## Tony A.H

been enjoying these 2 a lot lately.
i'm more into Japanese and Irish whiskey than Scotch. then got this as a gift.



really smooth and delicious . maybe one of the best few Scotches i've ever had so far.

but of course i love this Whiskey as well



i highly recommend both.


----------



## JustWatchMe925

My favourite was always the original Scapa 12yr, discontinued now and the newer one isn’t the same. Highland Park as well if I fancied something with a very mild smokiness. For special occasions I have a bottle of Glenmorangie The Sygnet which is like drinking Terry’s Chocolate Orange, very unique flavour from the chocolate malt.
I wasn’t disappointed by some of the Japanese ones either, The Hakushu is very drinkable but considerably more expensive now than it was when I first tried it (almost double the price in UK)


----------



## Tony A.H

mak52580 said:


> Here are my "never had/tried whiskey before, complete novice" recommendations that I'd give to anyone just looking to get into it
> 
> Scotch: Monkey Shoulder, Johnny Walker Black, for a bit smokier version - Johnny Walker Double Black
> Bourbon: Eagle Rare, Elijah Craig, Four Roses Single Batch, John J Bowman - Buffalo Trace not included since it's impossible to find at the moment



well i'm totally novice to Bourbon. 
i like the Monkey shoulder. i'd pick that over all other aforementioned Johnny Walkers . i'm not gonna lie. i used drink JW until i was introduced to Jameson... all i can say is once you try it. you don't wanna go back to JW.

if you like Smooth Whiskey that doesn't bite. here are some i'd recommend.
*Irish*: Jameson, Kilbrin, Knappogue , Green Spot, Red Breast. (and if you like Irish Gin. here's a GREAT one for ya: Gunpowder.. it's out of this world !).
*Japanese*: Hibiki (hard to find), Iwai, Tenjaku, Nikka, Santory Toki, Hakashu.

Cheers


----------



## Rodentman

A single root root beer


----------



## Atebit

Irish: Yellow Spot FTW! Was able to pick up a bottle on our trip last year. It seems to be rare, but obtainable in the US, but at like 2x what you’d pay on the Isle…


----------



## sycopupy

Glenmorangie 10 year.


----------



## MohiMedia

You know how you read those tasting notes on the back, drink it, and instead it was just all burn and no flavor? Back in college, the Macallan 12 year Sherry cask (not double cask) was the first hard liquor where I actually tasted the notes and I drank it neat and sipped on it during an opera (Carmen). The price has skyrocketed though in the last couple years, not sure if it's come back down to normal.

Other Scotches: Monkey shoulder is buttery/sweet, Laphroaig 10 year if you like smokey.

It's not a scotch and technically it's not a bourbon because they finish it in the wine barrels, but Angels Envy "bourbon" and Angels Envy Rye (finished in rum barrels) are amazing. Also Hibiki Harmony is great.


----------



## Tony A.H

sycopupy said:


> Glenmorangie 10 year.


i'll drink to that (but not at 9:30 AM😊).

simply one of the best .



had this great Bottle 2 Christmas ago.


----------



## SolarPower

Original question posted 9+ years ago was about "beginner" scotch. IMO it is Balvenie doublewood 12. Very consistent palate and quite representative of the region. 

If we talking favs then for me it is Macallan. I love 16, but 12 is also good.

This I believe might be useful chart. Enjoy!


----------



## Urse73

Talisker 10 and a Tatuaje Noellas always makes for a good time.


----------



## Sunstrooper

For entry mild taste ones: Aberlour 12 (look for some of the NAS as well), Glenmorangie Lasanta (richer than the 10yo), Oban 14yo
If you decide to venture into the peated scotch land, some good introductions would be: Talisker 10yo (ofc), GlenDronach 12yo, *Bunnahabhain* 12 (but also Toiteach A Dhà), some of the lower offerings from *Kilchoman* like Sanaig, Machir Bay or Loch Gorm. Overall, the last two distilleries I cannot recommend enough. 
I know this is about scotch, but you may also want to try some Japanese, most probably blends, as the single malts from Japan skyrocketed in price the last 5-6 years. The thing is, they follow Scottish traditions and ways of making whisky and I've heard they even use scotch for some of their blends. They are usually light and easy to drink.
An last - if you decide on bourbon, try the Wilderness Trail. They are a young distillery and can only be found on the US market, but I liked it very much and it is not too expensive ($50-ish).


----------



## ljl203

Oban 14 all the way


----------



## domayotte

johnr41a said:


> Macallan 12 yr is my go to drink after a long day at the office. Neat.


Macallan 12 is probably the perfect drink. Obviously a great start and candidly, a great end. Macallan 18 is my personal favorite, and I liked it more than Macallan 25. That said, Laphroaig and Lagavulin are decidedly not for beginners, IMHO. Oban 14 is always a solid choice. I also, when I was a beginner, liked Glenfiddich 12. It is low end single malt, but a great place to start. Glenfiddich 15 is better than 12, but I enjoy both immensely. 

But if you want to try and enjoy a great scotch, without a lot of searching and experimenting, Macallan 12 is the way to start. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

